# 94 Altima/Dry Nitrous/Stock Fuel Questions



## Lythropus (Mar 31, 2007)

Will the stock MAF accurately read a dry nitrous shot?

Approximately how much horsepower will the stock fuel pump/injectors handle for a dry shot?

Thanks

James


----------



## Lythropus (Mar 31, 2007)

Come one people, I refuse to believe there is no one with a nitrous injected Altima...I know :idhitit:


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

I( wanna know too, I wanna get a cheater system to race my coach's sctock civic EX


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

the stock maf will read it. air is air and thats what the maf is reading. the o2 sensor will supply more fuel up to a point. why dry?
youre safer with a wet.


----------



## Lythropus (Mar 31, 2007)

dry kits are cheaper, I didn't want to put alot of money into it. If I have to go wet I will. Would a 60 shot or so be reliable on this motor?


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

About how much is a cheater system?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

60 shot is fine. i used to run a 75 shot religiously on my engine - about 20 bottles or so before i stopped spraying. just make sure you follow the usual precautions - timing and plugs.


----------



## Lythropus (Mar 31, 2007)

Plugs yes but I want to keep stock timing...60 shot still ok? What plug/heat range do you recommend on this motor?

I use NGK's on my hawk in a tr8 (3 heat ranges colder) at around a 300 shot. So they should be ok for this set-up in one heat range colder than a stock KA24DE right?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

theres a general rule of thumb that most people agree on. 
for every 25hp, you retard 1 degree.
for every 25 hp, you go 1 step colder for the plugs. 
with my msd digital 6+ and my nx system with a 75 shot, i go advanced 3 degrees to make up for the 2 step colder plugs and the msd retards the timing those 3 degrees and an additional 3 degrees on top of that for the 75 shot. it actually require a total of 6.6 total degrees retarded to eliminate all detonation. 
in my experience, if you run colder plugs on stock timing, the engine will be a total dog for daily driving.


----------



## Lythropus (Mar 31, 2007)

That's crazy...I guess I won't be spraying my altima...

25hp requires 1 degree? Has anyone actually sprayed a 25 shot and had detonation? I hope not, that's just rediculous. You can barely feel a 25 shot...hell a 50 shot on my ls1 wasn't anything at all...and it took over 175RWHP shot before I had to retard timing...and lots of people get away with a 150...

One step colder plugs for a 25 hp shot...if that were true my other car would be running 12 step colder plugs than stock on a 300 dual stage shot!!!! Right now it's set-up with 3 steps colder and 8 degrees retarded...

How much spark advance is in this engine from the factory?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

it all depends on the engine. when you spray on an engine that starts out with 150 hp and only 4 cylinders, 25 hp is more significant than it would be on an engine with 8 cylinders and 300 hp...
you can safely spray with 25hp and no timing changes or plug changes. the rule of thumb applies when youre spraying more than that. you have to have a starting point somewhere - you know?


----------

